# Convertidor BCD-xs3 de 2 dígitos a binario natural con sumadores



## zenef (Dic 7, 2011)

Hola a todos, estoy atascado con esto, pretendo hacer un convertidor de código que pase de BCD exceso-3 de 2 dígitos a binario natural, todo ello empleando sumadores paralelos de 4 bits...

Bien, estoy en el paso de la foto, tengo la tabla de valores a medio y no sé cómo abordar el conteo de las decenas, que serán 0 ó 0011 xs3 hasta 9, pero para 10 en adelante, serán otas, tomando los valores de 1 a 9... no sé de primeras como diseñar la tabla... no sé si me explico bien...


----------

